# Coding abdominal pain



## abhishekrane32@yahoo.com (Oct 8, 2012)

I have few questions regarding ICD-9 codes for abdominal pain

Q1] physicians assessment states dx as 'Abdominal pain' only

But physical exam states tenderness in epigastric abdomen, can we code 789.06 i.e epigastric abdominal pain as final dx.

Q2] when abdominal pain is in multiple locations say RUQ, LLQ and epigastric can we assign different ICDs for them or we have to code it as generalized abdominal pain.

Q3] what will be dx to use ICD 789.09 [abdominal pain other specified site]

ABHISHEK  RANE CPC


----------



## awright (Oct 9, 2012)

789.06 is a correct code for epigastric pain.  What type of coding are you doing?  Certain rules apply to certain specialties.  For example Radiology you code the symptoms when the patient came in and pathology you code the results found by the pathologist.

Thank you,
Alexandria


----------



## abhishekrane32@yahoo.com (Oct 17, 2012)

I am doing EM Audits.


----------

